# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Πρόβλημα στον απογαλακτισμό Quaker!

## galimana

Παιδιά καλημέρα! Σας γράφω εκ μέρους μιας φίλης! Πριν 2 μήνες πήραμε μαζί από ένα quaker! Είναι τώρα περίπου 3,5 μηνών.....πιστεύω και τα 2.....τα πήραμε όταν τρώγανε 3 φορές κρέμα την ημέρα και τα έχουμε 2 μήνες τώρα! Το δικό μου είναι μια χαρά απογαλακτισμένο! Η φίλη μου όμως έχει πρόβλημα! Ακόμα τρώει κρέμα 2 φορές την ημέρα! Της δείχνει ότι πεινάει αλλά θέλει μόνο κρέμα! Σπόρια δεν δοκιμάζει να τα σπάσει! Και σπασμένα να του δώσει δεν τα δοκιμάζει! Του δίνει πελλετς στο πλέντερ κάτι που τρώει αλλά ότι είναι στερεά μορφή δεν δοκιμάζει να φάει! Πέλλετς δεν τα δοκιμάζει αν δεν είναι κρέμα! Τι να κάνει; Εχει αγανακτίσει η κοπέλα! Από λαχανικά μου είπε ότι τρώει αγγουράκι! Τι να κάνει;

----------


## mitsman

Δεν εχω ξαναακουσει κατι τετοιο ποσο μαλλον να το εχω αντιμετωπισει... αλλα μεχρι να μας απαντησει καποιος που να ξερει ας κανουμε μερικες υποθεσεις..
Το ραμφος του ειναι φυσιολογικο?? μηπως εχει καποιο προβλημα και δεν μπορει το μικρακι???
Τα σπορια ειναι σιγουρα σε μερος που ειναι ευκολα να τα εντοπισει ο μικρος?? αν του τα δωσει στο στομα τι κανει??? εχει δοκιμασει να του δωσει μουλιασμενους σπορους???

----------


## Efthimis98

Πρωτα απο ολα να σας ζησουν...δεν σταματαει την κρεμα...μηπως ειναι μικροτερο και δεν την σταματαει.Λοιπον ,αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες καλο ειναι να μιωσει την κρεμα και να του δινει σπορους.Το δικο σου ειπες οτι τρωει σπορους.....τα μικρα απο οτι ξερω μαθαινουν να τρωνε οταν αρχιζουν και βγαινουν απο τη φωλια και βλεπουν τους γονεις τους.Γιατι δεν φερνει το quaker στο σπιτι σου μπας και μαθει να τρωει σπορους;

ΥΓ. Μην τα βαλετε μαζι...πρωτα δειτε αντιδρασεις και μετα...

----------


## galimana

Καταρχήν δεν είμαστε κοντά! Μας χωρίζουν 200-300 χιλιόμετρα! Απλά έτυχε και τα πήραμε μαζί! Το ράμφος του από ότι μου έχει πει είναι κανονικό και δυναμωμένο κανονικά για την ηλικία του! Σπόρια του δίνει καθαρισμένα και μη από το χέρι της αλλά δεν τα δοκιμάζει καν! Μικρό δεν νομίζω να είναι γιατι τα πήραμε συγκεκριμένα 1 Ιουνιού και πρέπει να ήταν σίγουρα 4-5 εβδομάδων....δηλαδή είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 12 εβδομάδων! Τα κουάκερ απογαλακτίζονται όταν είναι ταισμένα στο χέρι από 8 μέχρι 12 εβδομάδων! Αυτό είναι πάνω από 12 και θέλει μόνο κρέμα και μάλιστα του δίνει 2 φορές την ημέρα! Το δικό μου είναι ήδη 2 εβδομάδων απογαλακτισμένο! Σπόρια δεν θέλει να τα βλέπει! Τρώει κρέμα έστω και κρύα και πέλλετς αλλά στο πλέντερ.......κομμάτια δεν θέλει να τα βλέπει! Συν ότι ακόμα παρακαλάει για φαγητό! Μάλιστα στην αρχή το δικό μου κρέμα έτρωγε σαν παλαβό...20ml ενώ το δικό της γύρω στα 10-15 το πολύ και υποθέσαμε ότι μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερο το δικό της 1-2 εβδομάδες! Δεν μου έχει τύχει κάτι τέτοιο και δεν ξέρω πως να την βοηθήσω! Ο εκτροφέας της είπε να του δίνει πολύ κρέμα με το ζόρυ.....20ml αλλά μου είπε ότι το κάνει εμετό! Ζωηρό είναι, παίζει, φωνάζει κλπ. από ότι μου έχει πει! Απλά δεν ξέρει που να βρει βοήθεια! Για τους μουλιασμένους σπόρους θα το δοκιμάσει και θα μου πει!

----------


## galimana

Λοιπόν μου είπε ότι κρέμα πλέον δεν του δίνει αλλά μόνο πέλλετς στο πλέντερ.......και επειδή εκείνη γνωρίζει καλύτερα την κατάσταση, θα σας τα πει η ίδια! Για να μην σας κουράζω εγώ!  :Happy:  Θα συνεχίσει τα Posts η ίδια λοιπόν! Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## parrotfeathers

Εγω ειμαι της αποψης να μην σταματησει να το ταιζει την τροφη που στηριζει τον οργανισμο του ως τωρα αφου αυτο αρνειται να φαει μονο του. Μπορει το σταματημα του ταισματος αν το πουλι δεν ειναι ετοιμο να απογαλακτιστει να προκαλεσει περα απο σωματικη αδυναμια και προβλημα ψυχολογικης φυσης αφου ο "γονιος", αυτος που εμπιστευται κι εξαρταται η διαβιωση του αρνειται να του δωσει φαγητο. Μπορει στη φυση οι γονεις του να ειχαν σταματησει ηδη να το ταιζουν στο στομα, αλλα θα του ειχαν δειξει πως και τι να τρωει κατι το οποιο δεν γινεται οταν καποιος παρει ενα μωρο πουλι για πρωτη φορα και το ταισει στο χερι. 
Μπορει να τρωει λαχανικα και φρουτα μπροστα του κανοντας ηχο ευχαριστησης, και μολις δει οτι το πουλακι ενδιαφερεται να του δινει να δοκιμαζει και να συνεχιζει να τρωει μπροστα του και να επιμενει να το πεισει. Αν ζητησει τροφη μπορει να του δινει μικρες μπουκιτσες κατευθειαν στο στομα. Το ιδιο να κανει με την βασικη τροφη του, σπορια-πελετς ο,τι θελει να το μαθει να τρωει. Μπορει να τα απλωσει πανω στο τραπεζει και να κανει οτι τα τσιμπολογαει η ιδια και τα "τρωει" κανοντας που και που ηχο με το νυχι πανω στο τραπεζι οτι "τσιμπαει" και διαλεγει σπορους. Το πιθανοτερο ειναι να μην πετυχει πολλα με τις πρωτες φορες αλλα πρεπει να επιμενει για να του δειξει πως να τρωει κι ο,τι αυτο ειναι το φαγητο του. Καλυτερα να ξεκινησει με τις μαλακες τροφες οπως φρεσκα λαχανικα (και καλαμποκι) και φρουτα.

----------


## vagelis76

Κάθε πουλί είναι διαφορετικό και έχει διαφορετική ανάπτυξη και εξέλιξη.Συνεχίζει με κρέμα για όσο πάρει και το εκπαιδεύει να μάθει σπόρια και λαχανικά...
Νερό πίνει μονό του?

----------


## maraki23

να μαι κ γω η αγανακτισμενη ''μανα'' :Anim 59:  καλως σας βρηκα!!

λοιπον οπως σας ειπε κ φιλος μου ο γιωργος εχω μεγαλο θεμα με τον cookie ,μεχρι πριν 3 μερες ετρωγε πρωι βραδυ κρεμα,εκανα τα βηματα που ειπε ο εκτροφεας τοθ εδινα παραπανω εβαλα μηλο-φρουτα-λαχανικα-αυγο για να αρχισει να τρωει πιο στερεα αλλα αυτο παλι τα ιδια κρεμα κ παλι κρεμα δεν λεω τσιμπολογουσε κ απο τα αλλα ζητοθσε απεγνωσμενα κρεμα,ετσι λοιπν σκευτικα μια μερα να τον αφησω χωρις κρεμα παρα μονο με τα σπορια παλι τιποτα λεισαξε για κρεμα απο σπορια ανοιξε κανα 2 ηλιοσπορους κ κανα σιταρι αλλα οχι για χορτασι,τοθ εριξα πιο μικρα σπορια καναρινιου κ κεχρι παλι τιποτα τοθ τα εδινα με το χερι κ αυτο ασχολιοταν με τα νυχια μου με το δερμα κ το σπορι το πετουσε το ξαναεδινα αλλα παλι τα ιδια σαν να μην τοθ αρεζε σαν να μην ηθελε να προσπαθησει...ετσι τον ζηγησα την επωμενη κ ειχε χασει 5 γραμμαρια πραγμα που σημενει οτι εμεινε νυστικο αλλωστε φαινοταν κ απο την κηνηση που εκανε με τα φτερα οτι ειναι πεινασμενο,
λοιπον την επομενη δοκιμασα το εξης ανοιξα εναν ηλιοσπορο τον εκανα κομματακια κ τον εδινα στο χερι μου με ανακατεμενη κρεμα αυτο παλι τσιμπησε λιγο αφησε το σπορι απ εξω κ ζητοθσε σιρυγγα,παω λοιπον κ αλεθω πελετς στο μουλτι τα κανω σκονη  βαζω κ λιγο νερο μεσα να γινει σαν κρεμα κ τοθ το δινω με σιρυγγα το ετρωγε χωρις ορεξη  κ με λιγο ζορι εφαγε 8μλ το βραδυ ξανα το ιδιο κ την επομενη το συνηθησε,τωρα ομως εγω θελωντας να κοψει την συρηγγα τοθ εβελα την κρεμοπελετς σε ενα μπολακι κ το αφησα μεσα στο κλουβι την επομενη παω να δω κ χαρηκα διοτι επιτελους ειχε φαει αναγκαστικα λογο πεινας μονος τοθ την κρεμαπελετς,κ τωρα ειμαστε στο σταδιο να τοθ βαζω ενα σφηνοποτηρο με πελλετς σκονη ελαχιστα βρεγμενη κ να τρωει ημερισιως ολο το σφηνακι,ευτυχως καναμε ενα βημα μπροστα οχι γιατι το ηθελε γιατι το αναγκασα εγω κοβοντας μαχαιρι την συρηγγα με την κρεμα,τωρα το επομενο βημα ειναι να βαζω ολο κ πιο μεγαλα κομματια μεσα στο σφηνακι με τα θριματισμενα πελλετς κ βημα βημα να ανεβαζω τα κομματια σε πιο μεγελα κ οσο πιο λιγο μουλιασμενα, μακρι να καταφερω κατι κ να πανε ολα καλα γιατι με στεναχωρει ολο αυτο...
τωρα το προβλημα ειναι γιατι δεν τρωει σπορια..?ακομα κ τωρα που ειναι μονο με τα πελλετς κ οπως ειναι φυσικο ολα τα πουλια προτειμανε τους σπορους απο τα πελλετς εγω ενω τοθ δινω απο κανενα στο χερι συνεχιζει κ τα αποφευγει δυνατο ραμφος εχει αλλα γιατι προτειμαει τα κρεμωδη κ μαλακα??αν τοθ δωσω πχ κανενα μπεκ ρολς αναλατο φυσικα καθετε με ωρα κ το κραταει με το ποδι κ ασχολειτε να το σπασει ,με τα σπορια ομως δεν προσπαθει δεν τα θελει,απ την μια θελω η βασικη τροφη να ειναι τα πελες αλλα δεν ειναι καλο να τρωει κ σπορια???
α.. ξεχασα νερακι πινει μονο του εδω κ καιρο!!απο ζωηραδα παει μια χαρα ολα καλα!!κ μολις τον ζυγησα τελικα γιωργο ειναι 106 που ειχε φααει κ πριν λιγο.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> να μαι κ γω η αγανακτισμενη ''μανα'' καλως σας βρηκα!!
> 
> λοιπον οπως σας ειπε κ φιλος μου ο γιωργος εχω μεγαλο θεμα με τον cookie ,μεχρι πριν 3 μερες ετρωγε πρωι βραδυ κρεμα,εκανα τα βηματα που ειπε ο εκτροφεας τοθ εδινα παραπανω εβαλα μηλο-φρουτα-λαχανικα-αυγο για να αρχισει να τρωει πιο στερεα αλλα αυτο παλι τα ιδια κρεμα κ παλι κρεμα δεν λεω τσιμπολογουσε κ απο τα αλλα ζητοθσε απεγνωσμενα κρεμα,ετσι λοιπν σκευτικα μια μερα να τον αφησω χωρις κρεμα παρα μονο με τα σπορια παλι τιποτα λεισαξε για κρεμα απο σπορια ανοιξε κανα 2 ηλιοσπορους κ κανα σιταρι αλλα οχι για χορτασι,τοθ εριξα πιο μικρα σπορια καναρινιου κ κεχρι παλι τιποτα τοθ τα εδινα με το χερι κ αυτο ασχολιοταν με τα νυχια μου με το δερμα κ το σπορι το πετουσε το ξαναεδινα αλλα παλι τα ιδια σαν να μην τοθ αρεζε σαν να μην ηθελε να προσπαθησει...ετσι τον ζηγησα την επωμενη κ ειχε χασει 5 γραμμαρια πραγμα που σημενει οτι εμεινε νυστικο αλλωστε φαινοταν κ απο την κηνηση που εκανε με τα φτερα οτι ειναι πεινασμενο,
> λοιπον την επομενη δοκιμασα το εξης ανοιξα εναν ηλιοσπορο τον εκανα κομματακια κ τον εδινα στο χερι μου με ανακατεμενη κρεμα αυτο παλι τσιμπησε λιγο αφησε το σπορι απ εξω κ ζητοθσε σιρυγγα,παω λοιπον κ αλεθω πελετς στο μουλτι τα κανω σκονη  βαζω κ λιγο νερο μεσα να γινει σαν κρεμα κ τοθ το δινω με σιρυγγα το ετρωγε χωρις ορεξη  κ με λιγο ζορι εφαγε 8μλ το βραδυ ξανα το ιδιο κ την επομενη το συνηθησε,τωρα ομως εγω θελωντας να κοψει την συρηγγα τοθ εβελα την κρεμοπελετς σε ενα μπολακι κ το αφησα μεσα στο κλουβι την επομενη παω να δω κ χαρηκα διοτι επιτελους ειχε φαει αναγκαστικα λογο πεινας μονος τοθ την κρεμαπελετς,κ τωρα ειμαστε στο σταδιο να τοθ βαζω ενα σφηνοποτηρο με πελλετς σκονη ελαχιστα βρεγμενη κ να τρωει ημερισιως ολο το σφηνακι,ευτυχως καναμε ενα βημα μπροστα οχι γιατι το ηθελε γιατι το αναγκασα εγω κοβοντας μαχαιρι την συρηγγα με την κρεμα,τωρα το επομενο βημα ειναι να βαζω ολο κ πιο μεγαλα κομματια μεσα στο σφηνακι με τα θριματισμενα πελλετς κ βημα βημα να ανεβαζω τα κομματια σε πιο μεγελα κ οσο πιο λιγο μουλιασμενα, μακρι να καταφερω κατι κ να πανε ολα καλα γιατι με στεναχωρει ολο αυτο...
> τωρα το προβλημα ειναι γιατι δεν τρωει σπορια..?ακομα κ τωρα που ειναι μονο με τα πελλετς κ οπως ειναι φυσικο ολα τα πουλια προτειμανε τους σπορους απο τα πελλετς εγω ενω τοθ δινω απο κανενα στο χερι συνεχιζει κ τα αποφευγει δυνατο ραμφος εχει αλλα γιατι προτειμαει τα κρεμωδη κ μαλακα??αν τοθ δωσω πχ κανενα μπεκ ρολς αναλατο φυσικα καθετε με ωρα κ το κραταει με το ποδι κ ασχολειτε να το σπασει ,με τα σπορια ομως δεν προσπαθει δεν τα θελει,απ την μια θελω η βασικη τροφη να ειναι τα πελες αλλα δεν ειναι καλο να τρωει κ σπορια???
> α.. ξεχασα νερακι πινει μονο του εδω κ καιρο!!απο ζωηραδα παει μια χαρα ολα καλα!!κ μολις τον ζυγησα τελικα γιωργο ειναι 106 που ειχε φααει κ πριν λιγο.


Αυτο που κανεις ειναι βιαιος απογαλακτισμος και ειναι ΛΑΘΟΣ! εχε υπομονη δεν γινονται ολα σε μια μερα. Μωρο ειναι και το αφησες νηστικο! Δινουμε σε ενα παιδακι που πινει μονο γαλα και τρωει μονο κρεμες να φαει κατευθειαν τη μπριζολα χωρις να εχει ξαναδει μπριζολα στη ζωη του? Σκεψου οτι ενα ανθρωπινο μωρο μαθαινει να τρωει βλεποντας τους γονεις του. Το ιδιο γινεται με ολα τα ζωα. Γιατι ΒΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ? Ανελαβες ενα μωρο πουλι.  Το μπεικ ρολ το βλεπει σαφως σαν παιχνιδι και ειναι κακη ιδεα ακομη δεν εχει μαθει να τρωει να του δειξεις τα τζανκ φουντς σε τοσο αρχικο σταδιο.

----------


## maraki23

συγνωμη αλλα δεν τα κατεβασα απο το μυαλο μου αυτα κ τα κανω, μου το προτεινε εκτροφεας,κ ο κτηνιατρος μου ειπε να μεινει 3 μερες νυστικο πραγμα οπως βλεπεις δεν το εκανα,μου ειπε οτι ειναι καλομαθημενο κ οτι πρεπει να μεινει νυστικο για να μαθει μονο του που ειναι η τροφη κ ποια ειναι!!αν δεν σταματοθσα την κρεμα αυτο δεν προκειτε να την εκοβε για πολυ καιρο,δεν βιαζομαι απλα δεν ηθελα να τοθ γινει κιαλο συνηθεια η κρεμα εφοσον εχει δυναμη το ραμφος,αυτο το κανει γιατι δεν θελει να προσπαθησει..οχι δεν μπορει κ εξαλου δεν εκανα τιποτα το φοβερο εφοσον κ τα πελλετς σαν κρεμα τοθ τα προσφερω!!θα ηθελα να μου πεις ενα τροπο για να το κανω πιο ομαλα,αυτοι ηταν τροποι που μου προτειναν καποιοι εμπειροι υποτιθετε,αλωστε σταδιακα κανω ολη την διαδικασια!1κ με στεναχωρει ολο αυτο γιατι προσοπαθησα να τα καταφερει μονο του αλλα ειχαμε μεινει στασιμοι για ενα μηνα κ επρεπε οποσδηποτε να κοπει η κρεμα

----------


## vagelis76

Αν τους άκουγες και άφηνες 3 μέρες νηστικό το πουλί και μάλιστα σε φάση ανάπτυξης....που έχει τόσες ανάγκες από ενέργεια....σίγουρα θα το έχανες.
Σου πρότεινε παραπάνω ο Ανέστης πως  και τι πρέπει να κάνεις...




> Εγω ειμαι της αποψης να μην σταματησει να  το ταιζει την τροφη που στηριζει τον οργανισμο του ως τωρα αφου αυτο  αρνειται να φαει μονο του. Μπορει το σταματημα του ταισματος αν το πουλι  δεν ειναι ετοιμο να απογαλακτιστει να προκαλεσει περα απο σωματικη  αδυναμια και προβλημα ψυχολογικης φυσης αφου ο "γονιος", αυτος που  εμπιστευται κι εξαρταται η διαβιωση του αρνειται να του δωσει φαγητο.*  Μπορει στη φυση οι γονεις του να ειχαν σταματησει ηδη να το ταιζουν στο  στομα, αλλα θα του ειχαν δειξει πως και τι να τρωει κατι το οποιο δεν  γινεται οταν καποιος παρει ενα μωρο πουλι για πρωτη φορα και το ταισει  στο χερι. 
> Μπορει να τρωει λαχανικα και φρουτα μπροστα του κανοντας ηχο  ευχαριστησης, και μολις δει οτι το πουλακι ενδιαφερεται να του δινει να  δοκιμαζει και να συνεχιζει να τρωει μπροστα του και να επιμενει να το  πεισει. Αν ζητησει τροφη μπορει να του δινει μικρες μπουκιτσες  κατευθειαν στο στομα. Το ιδιο να κανει με την βασικη τροφη του,  σπορια-πελετς ο,τι θελει να το μαθει να τρωει. Μπορει να τα απλωσει πανω  στο τραπεζει και να κανει οτι τα τσιμπολογαει η ιδια και τα "τρωει"  κανοντας που και που ηχο με το νυχι πανω στο τραπεζι οτι "τσιμπαει" και  διαλεγει σπορους. Το πιθανοτερο ειναι να μην πετυχει πολλα με τις πρωτες  φορες αλλα πρεπει να επιμενει για να του δειξει πως να τρωει κι ο,τι  αυτο ειναι το φαγητο του. Καλυτερα να ξεκινησει με τις μαλακες τροφες  οπως φρεσκα λαχανικα (και καλαμποκι) και φρουτα.*

----------


## maraki23

οκ ευχαριστω τωρα ειδα το ποστ τοθ ανεστη
κ γω αυτο φανταζομουν οτι θα ειναι επικυνδυνο σε ενα τοσο μικρο να το αφησω 3 μερες αταιστο αυτο θα ηταν απανθρωπο,αν κ μου εγγυηθηκε οτι δεν παθαινει τιποτα σε 3 μερες,τωρα τι να πω,λαθασμενες αποψεις

----------


## zack27

κανε αυτο που σου ειπαν τα παιδια και πιστευω ολα θα πανε καλα!!!3 μερες αταιστο δεν ειναι απλα πολυ ειναι κατι πολυ παραπανω!!!!περιμενουμε νεα απο το μικρο!!!!και βαλε και καμια φωτο στη καταλληλη ενοτητα να το θαυμασουμε!!!

----------


## galimana

Εμένα πάλι η δικιά μου ότι της δώσω το καταβροχθίζει! Φρούτα λαχανικά, σπόρια μέχρι και πέλλετς (δεν τα θέλει αλλά τρώει)! Το αντίθετο με το αρσενικό που όταν το πήρα ήταν πολύ επιφυλακτικό και τρόμαξε να μάθει να τρώει φρούτα, πέλλετς και λαχανικά! Τώρα όμως τα τρώει κι αυτός μια χαρά! Καλή υπομονή Μαρία, ακολούθα οδηγίες και πιστεύω όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## maraki23

γεια σας κ παλι!!
να σας ενημερωσω για την πορεια μας,λοιπον ειμασταν στο σταδιο αναγκαστικο να τοθ βαζω πελετσ μουσκεμενα,ε σιγα σιγα εβαζα ολο κ ποιο στεγνα τωρα καταληξαμε να τρωει το μικρο μεγεθος πελετ κ ελαχιστα μεγαλα τα οποια πιανει με το ποδι κ τα κριτσιναει αλλα το μισο πεφτει πατο,οποτε εχουμε σαν βαση τα πελετ το οποιο χερομαι που επιτελους τρωει κ τα οποιο θεωρω κ τα ηθαλα για βασικη τροφη,κ τρωει απο ολου του ειδους φρουτα κ λαχανικα επισης παλι με χαροποιει,κ τελος τα σπορια δυστιχως ακομα δεν τα θελει κ δεν ξερει να τα σπασει τους κανει μια τριπα κ τα πεταει αδιαφορα,απο σπορους μονο σιταρι το οποιο ετρωγε απο πολυ μικρο!!συμπερασμα μου δεν γουσταρει σπορια...αυτο ηταν μαλλον ολο ακομα κ κεχρι δεν σπαει....¨-((

----------

